# Electronic Ear Protectors?



## Ala Tom (Apr 1, 2011)

I shoot on an indoor range and have a concern for my hearing. I am a musician and want to preserve as much of my hearing as possible. I have been using the standard ear muffs furnished at our range. Would electronic earmuffs be an improvement? I do have trouble trying to talk to other shooters or the range master on the firing line. Anyone have some opinions?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes the elec ear pro will help talking, but when shooting indoors, especially when its crowded, I like to double up and have plugs in under the elec muffs.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Caldwell makes a reasonable cost electronic ear protection....been using them for several years......JJ


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have a low-end set (~$30) that work great. I've heard that the Howard Leights (at about $60) are much better.

I agree with the 'doubling up' with earplugs if you are a musician. Most of us old farts that do a lot of shooting have had ringing ears for half of our lives, due to little or no ear protection when we were young. That's probably not a desireable outcome for a music lover.


----------

